# Papillion



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Mainly for fjm, but think there is someone else with one as well?

Just watched the film "The Diving Bell & the Butterfly" (excellent, btw) and realised that "papillion" is French for "butterfly". 

Lovely!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, it is a lovely descriptive name - Sophy has classic markings, with the blaze and dark ears making a definite butterfly. And my neighbour's beautiful Newfie is definitely a Diving Belle!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, and the drop eared variety is Phalene means "moth".


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

My mom has two. Her male definitely has the classic markings.


----------

